# اريد ان افتح مصنع لتركيب الاجهزة الطبية :: مهم لكل ذو خبرة ::



## aissa1 (23 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الاسم عيسى من الجزائر 

المستوى تقني سامي في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية 


اتمنى من كل ذي خبرة الا يبخل علينا 



اريد ان ابدا في مصنع للتركيب الاجهزة الطبية 
و بعد ذلك الانتاج لما لا 

و اتمنى من كل صاحب رد ان يركز على 

:56:

أول الخطوات 

اهم طرق الاتفاق مع الشركة التي سوف اتعامل معها 

و في الاخير و الاهم

ما هو اول جهاز ابدا فيه علما اني 

احبذ ان ابدا في 

_جهاز قياس نسبة السكر في الدم 

ويقال انه يوجد جهاز

__لقياس السكر عن طريق الجلد

اذا كان نعم 

ارجو ان يتم وضع رابط للشركة المنتجة له 


_​ 

​


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

لما لا تبدا باجهزة الحاضنة او جهاز الاسنان


----------



## aissa1 (23 أبريل 2010)

فداء قال:


> لما لا تبدا باجهزة الحاضنة او جهاز الاسنان





السبب هو انها ليست مستهلكة اكثر مثل 

_جهاز قياس نسبة السكر في الدم

هذا من منضوري والله اعلم 
_


----------



## aissa1 (26 أبريل 2010)

و لا واحد يريد ان يبدي رده بالمساعدة

علما انه راح افتح باب للعمل للكثير 

لكن كل واحد 

يسعى لشخصه فقط

عكس المنتديات الاجنبية 

اذا سوف اطلب المساعدة من الغرب 

كنت افكر ان يكون كل تفكيري و مشاورتي هنا لكن للاسف 

عالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم عربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## mohamed abd elwhab (2 يوليو 2010)

*جهاز أسنان جديد*

ردا على رسالتك....املك جهاز اسنان جديد قمت باختراعه مؤخرا ..وقمت بتسجيله فى مكتب البراءات المصرى..مميزات هذا الجهاز كثيرة اهمها هو انه يستبدل جهاز تقدر قيمته ب90 الف دولار فى حين ان قيمة تصنيع جهازى لاتتجاوز الالفان جنيه...لمزيد من المعلومات او الاستفسارات ...يرجى الرد على الرسالة


----------



## شرف هاشم (3 يوليو 2010)

اخى محمد انا محتاج معرفة الجهازة الخاص ولو تمدى برقم تليفونك اكون شاكر جدا لانى اعمل باجهزة الاسنان 
اما بالنسبة لسوائل اخى الجزائرى ياريت تشوف اجهزة الاسنان المجال بتاعة كويس جدا ويطلب منك صيانة بصورة دورية وتستطيع ايضا ان تفتح مصنع لتصنيع الاجهزة كاملة ولكنى لا اعلم الوضوع فى الجزائر والسوق معتمد على اية ياريت تبدا بتزويد خبرتك عن اجهزة الاسنان وبتالى سوف تستطيع المعاملة مع العيادات الخاصة كما الحال فى مصر وانشاء الله تكون بداية موفقة انشاء الله


----------



## حبيبي 25 (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ عيسى انت تقني سامي في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية اظن انك لا تفرق بين الصيانة و تصميم الاجهزة الطبية ....ربما صيانة بعض الاجهزة الطبية في متناولك لكن اختراع او تصميم جهاز طبي في الجزااائر صعب جدا خاصة وان الجزائر لاتدرس هدا التخصص في الجامعات ماعدا جامعة تلمسان وهي مند 7 سنوات فقط والسوق الجزائري صعبة وهناك مشاكل كثبرة..انا مهندس بيو طبي من الجزائر اترك لي العنوان وساتصل بك واقدم لك بعض النصائح.


----------

